# Jack knife sofa



## Lisa O. (May 22, 2017)

Hello all,

     I just bought my first used class C 2003 Dutchman Four Winds motorhome.  I'm beyond excited.  We went over it with a mechanic and it's a great solid RV.  Of course now we found a problem.  

     The jackknife sofa is not the original sofa.  It was a replaced with a brand new leather sofa, that is about 2-4"s bigger than the original (we can see the marks on the floor). The metal frame of the sofa is too big.   This difference makes the drivers seat impossible to move back all the way or recline back, which makes it uncomfortable for my fiance to drive comfortably for long periods.  

        Is there a way to just change out the frame?  I have looked online and cannot find anyplace that just sells a frame. Everything I see is the entire unit frame and sofa together.   There is nothing wrong with the actual cushions (couch) part.  Would a futon frame work if we remove the couch part of the sofa?  The only other option would be to remove the unit cut in and then weld it back together.  UGH!  Thanks in advance for any suggestions.

                                                                                                                                          Lisa O.


----------

